# YUMI Mutiboot USB not working with Easeus Partition Master



## contraswm (Nov 3, 2013)

*YUMi Mutiboot USB not working with Easeus Parition Paster* 
I created a multiboot USB stick with YUMI. It workes fine for Hiren's Bootcd, Ubuntu, LInux Mint a.o.
But there are problems with Easeus Partition Master 10.5 iso.
Easeus Partition Master is not listed on YUMI 2.0.1.5
So I tried first Unlisted ISO (via Syslinux). It did not work, installation was aborted with error message and the installagion deleted.
Afterwards i tried Unlisted ISO (GRUB) and Unlisted ISO (GRUB from RAM).
Installation was successful in both cases but when booting from the USB stick it was impossible to launch Easeus Partition Master because following eroor message appeared:
"Error 15: File not found"
How to proceed in order to install Easeus Partition Master 10.5 iso on YUMI multiboot USB stick ?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

contraswm said:


> *YUMi Mutiboot USB not working with Easeus Parition Paster*
> I created a multiboot USB stick with YUMI. It workes fine for Hiren's Bootcd, Ubuntu, LInux Mint a.o.
> But there are problems with Easeus Partition Master 10.5 iso.
> Easeus Partition Master is not listed on YUMI 2.0.1.5
> ...



Easus is not a linux distribution so it will not work from grub.
What is it you are trying to do with Easus that you cant do in linux?

EaseUS Partition Master Family - PC Partition Management Solutions for Personal

For a start their page mentions nothing about linux filesystems so this
is another reason you wont be able to include it in a boot menu.


----------



## contraswm (Nov 3, 2013)

But YUMI accepts other ISOs. Even Windows XP, 7, 8, Easeus Disk Copy, Hiren's BootCD, FreeDos. Well all those were listed. But it accepts unlisted ISOs. I think Easeus Partition Master ISO is some kind of Linux, not Windows ISO.
Anyway it's the best partitioning tool, creates, merges, splits, converts partitions. That's why I need it.
I think this problem is between Windows and Linux. First I posted this thread on Windows support, but they sent me here, because YUMI is a LInux program.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

All that you mention can be done in parted or graphical gparted so you dont need Easeus.


Once you partition it is generally left alone. Repartioning will recreate different drive numbers so you will only mess up a working linux system.

Can you give me a link to Easeus documentation, their website is very sparse and mentions
nothing about supported filesystems.


----------



## contraswm (Nov 3, 2013)

Does parted or gparted work with FAT, NTFS, GUID, MBR and GPT ?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

contraswm said:


> Does parted or gparted work with FAT, NTFS, GUID, MBR and GPT ?


GUID and GPT are the same thing. Parted is the command line version of gparted. If you dont like the terminal the gparted is the graphical version available on most distribution CD's,
and they work with FAT, FAT32, NTFS and all linux filesystems.

You need to decide what parttition table to install, whether standard Intel MBR or GPT.
If your hard disk is larger than 2.2TB then you have to use a GPT partition table. If you have a Windows 8 laptop then you have a UEFI BIOS and your hard drive will most likely have been partitioned with a GUID table.

Gparted already works with both partition tables and is easiest to use, however a cavalier attitude and any partitioning software is a bad combination, so make sure you know absolutely which partition you are working on, and wait for operations to finish if you are resizing or moving.


----------

